# Be careful going under the Rudee Inlet Bridge



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

The other night, Saturday, I was paddling back into the inlet. As I was just about to go under the bridge, some kid jumped off the bridge and into the inlet, and then swam to shore. All of his friends were congratulating him. 
They need to try that stunt at Lesner... 
This is quick way to get killed or land in someone's Yak and kill them. 
Thought I'd let you all know. 
TC


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

hahaha and i thought kids jumping off the old great neck bridge were crazy. seriously, how deep is rudee though? that's pretty stupid. i could see breakin' some legs at low tide.


----------

